# Laborers needed North Jersey



## Lkohan (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I am looking for 2 or 3 laborers who are available during storms. Own transportation would be a big plus. If you have a pickup and room for a snowblower that would be a plus. Contact me at [email protected]

Thanks

Larry


----------

